# Green tint to my water??



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey I've noticed recently that one of my tanks has become cloudy. It's not so much cloudy as it is a greenish tint to the water. Also, my rhom isnt eating. I tested the water and everything is normal except for ph. It's a little lower than normal. I was just wondering if this is something to be really concerned about. I was going to just do a water change and see if it gets better. thanks


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Check your nitrates. That might explain the slight drop in pH, loss of appetite and the beginning of greenwater. Also, how much light is your tank getting? (hrs/day and is there direct sunlight).

A series of 20-30% water changes every other day and reduced lighting should remedy the situation.


----------

